# .22 caliber bolt action



## walkinboss01

What is the best .22 caliber bolt action for your money. I don't want to spend a fortune, but I understand the good ones are not cheap.


----------



## MoonPie

Marlin. 

Bass Pro reg price 149. You can find um for 125.


----------



## squirreldoghunter

X2 on the Marlin. I've got two, a heavy barrel .22 and a stainless .22 mag. Both will shoot one hole groups at 50 yards.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Marlin x3. You can get a better rifle, but I doubt if you can get a better one for the money.


----------



## Washington95

For the $$ Marlin, but if you"ll go to about $275 you can get the CZ (American I think).  Great little rifle.


----------



## ASH556

Ok, I'll disagree.  The Marlin's not bad, but if you really want a shooter, find an old Remington 510 (single shot), 511(detatchable magazine), or 512 (tube magazine).  They are aweseome and can usually be found used for around $100 - $150.  Construction is far better than the Marlin.  That's what I'd look for.


----------



## BamaBart

I have a CZ American. Great squirrel rifle!


----------



## germag

Bullseye_Doc_Holiday said:


> Ok, I'll disagree.  The Marlin's not bad, but if you really want a shooter, find an old Remington 510 (single shot), 511(detatchable magazine), or 512 (tube magazine).  They are aweseome and can usually be found used for around $100 - $150.  Construction is far better than the Marlin.  That's what I'd look for.



Yep. I like the old classic .22 rifles, too. The Remington 514/514T was nice, accurate functional old rifle too.  The old Savage-Anschutz sporters were very accurate rifles too...you can still find them sometimes for $200-300 if you look around. 

The Winchester Model 52 was one of the best .22 rifles ever built...Unfortunately, they are getting harder to find and when you do find a good example, you'll pay for it......

I have one of the old original Kimber of Oregon Model 82A rifles that is probably the most accurate sporter .22 (with the right ammo) I've ever seen. I've had it for over 20 years and it ain't going anywhere.....once you find one that will really shoot, it's something to hold on to.


----------



## 35 Whelen

I have the Marlin 983S model.  Stainless steel, laminate stock, tubular feed, 22 Win. Mag.  Good shooter!


----------



## jeclif

I have a CZ 452 varmint  feels like my deer rifle and shoots much better than I can--kinda  make's me look good

we shoot golf tees at 25 yards ,old eyes won't let me get any farther away


----------



## luv2drum

New it is hard to beat a Marlin for the money, Savage is good too, but for a little more then you can goe with a CZ.  It really depends on what you want to spend and how you will use it....


----------



## JohnnyD

I'm late to the party on this one, but I have to say I'm in love with my Marlin 981T.  With CCI Mini-Mags it'll do this at 35 yards:







First shot out of a clean barrel is always a flier.  The rest are perfect.

For my squirrel and rabbit hunting requirements and occasional target shooting it's perfect for me.


----------



## biker13

Marlin for the price,Savage for the accuracy.


----------



## watermedic

Ruger gets my vote!


----------



## The Longhunter

germag said:


> Yep. I like the old classic .22 rifles, too. The Remington 514/514T was nice, accurate functional old rifle too.  The old Savage-Anschutz sporters were very accurate rifles too...you can still find them sometimes for $200-300 if you look around.
> 
> The Winchester Model 52 was one of the best .22 rifles ever built...Unfortunately, they are getting harder to find and when you do find a good example, you'll pay for it......
> 
> I have one of the old original Kimber of Oregon Model 82A rifles that is probably the most accurate sporter .22 (with the right ammo) I've ever seen. I've had it for over 20 years and it ain't going anywhere.....once you find one that will really shoot, it's something to hold on to.




I agree that the older American rifles are hard to beat.  Any of the ones mentioned above, Winchester Mod. 69 in various versions.  They mostly have fine walnut stocks that can be brought back with minimum effort. 

In my mind any of the old Sears/J.C. Higgins/Ted Williams are real sleepers because they were all made by the brand name companies and sell for a discount.

Other factor is that bolt actions are out of favor, and anything less than a top of the line target model is dirt cheap.


----------



## bullgator

CZ......period!


----------



## Hiccup

Ruger American Rimfire for me.  Bought one in .22 mag and about to buy another for my son in .22 LR.


----------



## GunnSmokeer

The Ruger American has a huge advantage with the fact that it uses the same excellent 10-round rotary mags that the 10/22 and 77/22 use.  I have shot the 77/22 quite a bit when my best friend had one years ago, and I liked it. I'd trust Ruger to make a quality bolt .22 while making it simpler and less expensive to build than the 77 was.

That being said, I also have had two Marlin .22 rifles (one LR, one WMR) that I liked, and now that Marlin has an adjustable trigger on some of their rifles, that's worth considering.

I handled a Savage Mark II that had a laminated, thumbhole-style  stock and an Accu-Trigger that was really sweet.  That's a bigger heavier rifle than the Ruger American, but for shooting from the bench or across the hood of your truck, it seems like more of a tack-driver.


----------



## JohnK

BamaBart said:


> I have a CZ American. Great squirrel rifle!



My cz not too different from my old school model 7 as far as size, bolt etc. so it's good for practice and can be plenty accurate depending on the ammo. I don't know about cheap initially but they seem to hold their value better than most.


----------



## jim8377

Browning T-Bolt.


----------



## Semi-Pro

One that will shoot .22 short, 22 long ,and 22 long rifle. My henry will also shoot all three as well


----------



## whchunter

*52*

Winchester 52 gets my vote


----------



## NE GA Pappy

452 CZ American is a great gun.  I also shoot a Remington 513T, but it is not Military issue.  Heavy, but sweet shooter.

Probably the most accurate 22 I own is a Savage Anschutz 64.  Next would be a Winchester 310 single shot that has been massaged a bit.


----------



## injun joe

Might as well buy the Cooper and be done with it.


----------



## redman2006

I have a CZ "trainer" that is a fabulously accurate rifle.  A little more than some, but I would rather shoot that all day than any 10/22.


----------



## hdgapeach

ASH556 said:


> Ok, I'll disagree.  The Marlin's not bad, but if you really want a shooter, find an old Remington 510 (single shot), 511(detatchable magazine), or 512 (tube magazine).  They are aweseome and can usually be found used for around $100 - $150.  Construction is far better than the Marlin.  That's what I'd look for.



X2 ^
I'd even add the Rem. 550 series to the lot, in case you want it in semi-auto, tube fed.  I have three of the semi-autos and one of the tube fed bolt actions.  Picked up the old tube feed bolt at the famed Jockey Lot in Anderson, SC ten years ago with a scope on it.  Been driving tacks with it ever since.  Two of the 550s came from dad.  He took them in on pawn when he ran grandpa's shop back in the late 50's.  Took 'em both in for $15 dollars each!  They'll punch one hole in a target all day.  No room for "new" for me so long as those ol' Remingtons are still around for sale!


----------



## Dusty Roads

*I second that-Marlin*



MoonPie said:


> Marlin.
> 
> Bass Pro reg price 149. You can find um for 125.



Marlin Micro-I like the 22 Mag- accurate


----------



## Redbow

I have a Marlin 883 bolt action. First one I bought did not feed ammo as it should so the dealer sent it back for me and they sent me another one. Same issues with it just not as bad as the first on..I will never buy another Marlin . An older bolt action .22 should not be that hard to find in Remington or other brand...


----------



## Metric

Another vote for CZ.


----------



## walkinboss01

So what I discovered is you can't have just one good .22 rifle. I bought a CZ 452 heavy barrel. It was great and a crazy tack driver, but the more I looked the more I liked the older Winchesters. I'm a huge model 70 fan...I sold the CZ which still is a heart breaker and bought a Win sporter model 75. I love that rifle. I bought a tube fed model 290, and then I bought a reproduction "Japan " model 52  Sporter. I love that rifle as well. I guess the moral of the story is .22s are addictive. Lol


----------



## RH Clark

CZ 452 or 453 is best for the money. Anschutz 54 action if you just want the best.


----------



## ryanh487

Savage MkII.  Tack driver, cheap, great trigger.


----------



## Bubba_1122

jim8377 said:


> Browning T-Bolt.



Funny how threads can resurrect themselves. 

I have a very old Browning T2 rifle in exceptional condition with an old Weaver 2-7 scope on it. Made in the 60's. Belgian made. 

An absolute tack driver and very fun to shoot.

Can't imagine any reason that I would ever sell that gun.


----------



## GA native

I know the thread asked for bolt action. But I feel the need to add in the Henry pump action. Great little rifle right out of the box. Shooting off hand, at 25 yards, it shot 1" groups.
 And it is American made.


----------



## Buckhead

BamaBart said:


> I have a CZ American. Great squirrel rifle!



This


----------



## Esau

Ruger American Rim-fire.


----------



## Possum

Ruger American rim fire gets my vote for bolt .22 lr


----------

